# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  blender castle project

## Vellum

Hey all, been away awhile, life playing tricks LOL.  Just something I've been working on and off on. Comments always welcome, there's a ton of stuff to learn in 3d

Vellum

----------


## Korash

Hey HO! Vellum. Glad to have you back  :Very Happy: 

Looks like you are off to a nice start.

----------


## Wingshaw

Hey Vellum. Welcome back! Nice looking castle. 

THW

----------


## Abu Lafia

Hi Vellum, this is indeed a great looking castle. I really love this kind of high shield walls and the proportions look very good! Sorry, i have no experience with blender, but i'm looking forward to see how this will develop

----------


## Vellum

Hey thanks guys, a little encouragement always helps to keep ya motivated LOL.  Like with photoshop I struggle with blender some also.  I've just been learning the UI and basic modeling, so nothing spectacular is gonna happen atm.   The lighting needs improvement so that you can see the roof lines / crenelations better.   My game plan for this is to end up with a rendered piece, how well that turns out is to be seen!!   I'm in the process of working out the window opening and some more work on the front entrance.  Another screen shot.

----------


## johnvanvliet

Blender 2.73a  has a cool nodes section for texturing and displacement mapping 

http://blenderartists.org/forum/show...ghlight=castle
and
http://blenderartists.org/forum/show...ghlight=castle
and well your post
http://blenderartists.org/forum/show...ghlight=castle

----------


## Vellum

Thanks John    I didn't see the thread on BA on the Copenhagen Castle, been following 3dmedieval for awhile. he has a pretty good set there.  So far I haven't a clue on texturing and displacement maps, still in the modelling stage.   Windows / opening cutouts giving me fits LOL  

V

----------


## Vellum

Had some more time to play, couple of updates to the model.  Changed out the entry to recessed arch w/ arched doorway, worked out how to punch out the windows, have about 2/3s of them done.   watched a tut on lighting, so these screenies are a tad better, well at least I hope so LOL.








Still have a few modelling / mesh issues to work out, but so far I'm fairly please the way its working out.  Comments or suggestions always welcome

Vellum

----------


## Jaxilon

This is sweet.

----------


## Vellum

Another small update, I've got all the window openings in and added chimney flues LOL.  I watched a short lighting tutorial and tried it out. Don't know if it really made a difference in the lighting but I did learn a tiny bit about cycles render, so that was a good thing.  I have some of the interior but I'm going to let that slide atm, to much other stuff to figure out.





Any of you guys use blender?  If so shoot me some critiques on this, I can use all the help I can get  :Wink: 

Vellum

----------


## Diego Araujo

Hi Vellum!

Very nice model you're starting with!!!

I am also a Blender user, although didn't apply it to architectural/maps modeling. Did a quick try with a basic dungeon here.

You may find this video series inspiring and helpful: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwBBIN-pV3g

Regards,
Diego

----------


## johnvanvliet

nice, been using blender for many years 

you might want to add some normal mapping for stone work 

standard UV mapping will work fine on a mesh like this 

But you might want to look into using the built in nodes 
the procedural editing in the current blender looks GREAT from what i have seen  
Though i have not used it much

----------


## Vellum

Diego   I've watched a piece of the first segment, but apparently sensei is a plug in, I have limited knowledge of the basic program without adding more info overload LOL.  But it is a nice vid.   Post up a link to the dungeon.

Johnvanvliet  I'm really a beginner here, I have no idea atm what the differences are between normal mapping and standard UV mapping.  I've watched a blender cookie tutorial on lighting which touched on the cycles render, which is how I added lighting to this model.   I'm actually not sure how to proceed or what the next step should be.   I've posted a wip thread on blender artists but so far I've had zero comments, was hoping for some guidance over there but no dice.

Thanks to both of you

V

----------


## su_liam

UV-mapping describes how the flat texture image is projected onto the 3d geometry.
Normal mapping is a texture that describes the surface relief on an object. A variant on bump maps.
The two describe different things in spite of the similar wording.

UV-mapping is the geometric transformation that _maps_ the flat normal _map_ onto the three dimensional surface of the object. It's an unfortunate collision of terminology.

----------


## Vellum

su_liam

Thanks for the explanation.   I'm apparently having some troubles with my normals while modeling so I will go back and address this when I have the chance.  

V

----------


## Diego Araujo

Hi Vellum...

You can try this tutorial by Kent Trammel (I love his tutorials), which teaches some techniques for creating your own texture brushes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FobUOuISak

And these may also help:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7ALfRw6I5I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udMjSV6cFmE

Also, for more interesting and realistic texture, try Andrew Price (Blender Guru) tutorial below. He will suggest that you use a software called Crazy Bump to create all the maps, but you don't really need it if you create your own textures based on the other tutorials. The keypoint of the tutorial will be how you combine the different texture maps in the Cycles node editor.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W07H7xeUnGE

Hope this can be helpful!

Regards,
Diego

----------

